# Is There Ever Going To Be A GoogleTalk Plugin On FreeBSD?



## Jay F. Shachter (Sep 19, 2016)

Esteemed Colleagues,

Is there ever going to be a GoogleTalk plugin on FreeBSD?  Or some other way to make free telephone calls to North America using my computer's speakers and microphone?  I don't want to have to reboot into a different operating system every time I want to make a telephone call.

Thank you in advance for any and all replies.

   jay at m5 dot chicago dot il dot us


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 19, 2016)

Haven't a clue. A plugin to what exactly?

This isn't anything FreeBSD is involved with. That's up to some third-party to create that. So you need to find some developer who's interested and ask them to do such a thing. Or learn how to port it yourself, but I'm assuming it's open source and can be ported. Otherwise, you need to be talking to Google, not here.

EDIT: Oh! Do you mean the interface on GMail for making phone calls. The icon in the lower left corner? If so, I have it on my Chromium running FreeBSD. I don't have a microphone so I've never tried it but, being a boring Sunday night, I think I'll go get mine.

EDIT: Well, I can make calls from GMail. I had forgotten I had the ability to do that.


----------

